# Honda HS724tcd...LED lights question.



## PAfromQC (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi All, 

I'm new to this forum and i'm a owner of a honda *hs724tcd* snowblower. The lighting sucks bad on this puppy and i also own a dual sport motorcycle that sleeps all winter in my garage. I have a set of Aurora 30W 6 leds 2"X3" 2800 lumens lights (purchased at costco, sorry not able to post the link) that are easy to remove from the bike since they have accessible connectors, so instead of buying a new set of led lights for the snowblower i was thinking of using these instead since already on hand.


Can anyone tell me if these are a possible match for my snowblower, i think it runs a 55W lamp as std equipement, correct me if i'm wrong.

Thanks for your answers.

Pierre


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

PAfromQC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and i'm a owner of a honda *hs724tcd* snowblower.
> 
> , i think it runs a 55W lamp as std equipement, correct me if i'm wrong.


Looking at the schematic for the HS724 (with 12V battery): 










It appears the work lamp is 15 Watts, while the lamp COIL is rated at 50 watts. 

If I'm following the lines correctly, the lamp is DC, as it's connected to the rectifier. I think non-battery type models use AC volts to run their lamp coils.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I've been running a led light on mine for a few years, no problems whatsoever. I just plugged it in to the existing harness. I have the 928 TCD. But I am only running 1 light, huge difference.


----------



## PAfromQC (Oct 5, 2016)

I finally got a set of Aurora 10W (2x5W leds) flood lights, 1100 lumens, 45 degree beam pattern. They came with complete individual wiring for 90$ (45$ each) cdn plus 2 years warranty, not cheap but not cheap either. Got to make some bracket and modify the harnesses to combine them so i only have to use one switch. Ill post some pics once all put together. Cant wait.


----------



## PAfromQC (Oct 5, 2016)

And I got a set of Alpena twin strobz amber strobe lights (walmart 38$cdn) to mount underneath the LED flood lights so I can feel like a real "snowplower" when turning the strobe on while in the action and also found a set of red marker led light (canadian tire 22$cdn) that i mounted underneath the Floods but facing backwards...now i'll surely be seen even in the worst snowstorms...lol...Once all is installed i'll post pics if the forum lets me.


----------



## PAfromQC (Oct 5, 2016)

thanks to robert for the plan...helpfull.


----------



## PAfromQC (Oct 5, 2016)

Pictures!!!!

Just finished the light conversion today, tried to make it look as OEM as I can. Hope you enjoy as much as i do!


----------



## VR6_MTL (Sep 1, 2016)

Really nice. 

I also just installed led on my hs624tcd


----------



## PAfromQC (Oct 5, 2016)

First test in the darkness...final light beams adjustements to be finalised once winter is here.


----------



## PAfromQC (Oct 5, 2016)

VR6_MTL said:


> Really nice.
> 
> I also just installed led on my hs624tcd




Please share some pictures of your set-up!


----------

